# Router Speed control



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I noticed them on sell at Harbor freight for ten bucks. What type of motors would you be able to use them with?


----------



## .id. (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd think that you could use this as a temperature control for some of the build-your-own foam cutters.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks,
I have the coupon. I can forward it to you if you wish. Exp on the 13th


----------

